
Ask HN: Should BMI preceed AI for goal alignment? - yadavmahesh
Are breakthroughs in BMI more important than those in AI to allign goals of future superintendent AI with humans?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;maheshyadav&#x2F;status&#x2F;950788184186564609
======
AnimalMuppet
By "BMI" I presume you mean brain/machine interface. (I had to look it up.)

If you've got an AI that is out of control and human-indifferent or -hostile,
all BMI will do is make it easier for the AI to control us.

Now, I presume you're hoping that improved BMI will make it so that the AI
understands us better, and therefore helps it not become human-hostile. And in
fact it might work out that way. My guess, however, is that any human-
equivalent or better AI will think so radically different from us that empathy
isn't realistic, and therefore improved BMI will not decrease the probability
of a human-hostile AI.

